# Sherpa Adventure Gear



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2015)

Last month one of our friends was wearing a nice jacket made by them.  I saw some of their stuff at a local store--looks like good stuff overall and neat that it is designed and made in Nepal and/or the proceeds pay for Nepalese workers.  

http://www.sherpaadventuregear.com/

Some nice colors and materials.  

I just pulled the trigger on some steeply discounted stuff from them on STP.  I have a light softshell coming to me ($36) and a casual fleece jacket like Patagonia's "Better Sweater" series ($44).  I will have to post a review.  All the reviews were very good.  It is sized pretty small.  

Any experience with this stuff?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 1, 2015)

Bump.  So this is coming tomorrow:







And:






The former was a crazy deal.  Hope it fits and works well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, have used the Softshell a lot.  Love it.  It is very lightweight, has excellent details, looks great, works well, and is a good value.  One gripe: it is pretty small in size.  Other than that, thumbs up!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

Got this from STP today....killer deal...$49.00 for a $190.00 jacket.  Polartec WindPro and Hardface Fabrics:






Almost pulled the trigger when it was at $75.00 Glad I waited.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2016)

I think you may own more ski jackets than I do pairs of socks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think you may own more ski jackets than I do pairs of socks!



Did my wife put you up the posting this? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, I am a gear whore.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Apr 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think you may own more ski jackets than I do pairs of socks!



Than Emelda Marcos has shoes....:grin:.(if she's still alive...y/n?)


----------

